# One bowl of Penzance



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

So I finally tore open the 8oz of Penzance I bought a couple of weeks ago and tried it out.
The crumble cake (I guess that's what it'd be called.. alot easier to get apart than any flake I've had) was a pleasure to fill the pipe with and lit easily. Upon the initial light I was hit with the taste of the virginias, providing an almost sweet and sour flavor, then with my second (and only other light required for the smoke), the latakia showed up. 

After a few puffs though, an odd flavor appeared, almost of incense or just some weird topping... not sure if it has anything added or not but it was definately different. It sort of reminded me of Westminster which I also found to have a strange little hint of something very similar. This taste lasted throughout the entirety of the smoke, almost overshadowing the latakia and getting a bit monotonous by the end of the bowl. That might have just been because I couldn't stop focusing on it because it was so different though.

All in all I'd say it was a fairly enjoyable smoke but that strange flavor was something that was a bit difficult to get into. It packed easily, burned well and smoked very cool, and I admit, a bit intriguing with that strange flavor.. One I'm sure I'll come back to soon, just didn't totally hit the spot on the first go around.


----------



## Wiz4rd (Jun 2, 2008)

penzance was my first bowl ever, about 6 weeks ago. I loved it from teh start, well, first puff, then I felt overwhelmed. So much flavor. i then asked myself how am I going to finish this 8oz package.

After trying some 15 other blends, I find I compare them all now to penzance. I have yet to find something that satisfies like it does. Give it time.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

I will for sure, I'm thinking that'll make a nice smoke this evening. If anyone out there knows I am kind of curious, what gives this smoke such a different taste?


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

Ive been meaning to try Penzance. I've heard it's a great smoke.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha so did I, still trying to figure out what's wrong with my taste buds.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Just curious, are you new to English blends? If so, it's possible the Latakia is what you're referring to as an "odd flavor".

Penzance is one of my "go to" blends. Just love the stuff.

Tastes great (if you like Latakia)...smokes great!

Just had a bowl of it in my new Savinelli Natural...YUM!!!


----------



## Wiz4rd (Jun 2, 2008)

I find english to be the "WTF AM I SMOKING" blend when I share things with friends. Many folks I know are so used to virginias and burleys, damn this small town. I mentioned a vaper the other day, they all looked at me like I was going to pull out some new smoking device.

To me english offers a unique experience, and offers it 10 fold. I used to think I knew what tobacco tasted like until trying penzance "my first bowl ever" It does take some getting used to, even coming from full bodied cigars I was a little off put. But give it a little time to grow on you, and soon latakia will be like CRACK!

English can take a bit to grow on you, it took me 3 days lol.
but once its there, its like crack cocaine man. Virginia is nice, perique is nice, smoking pieces of shag carpet is different, but latakia based blends are like liquid gold!


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Yup, if you ever want to stimulate the ol' taste buds...Latakia is the way to go.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Whenever I get mixed results from a bulk purchase I age it for at least 6 months and try again. You could try rapid aging with heat but to me that seems wrong.


----------

